# New Fan Motor Installation



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

I received my new fan motor today. I removed the fan from the compressor. 

How do I remove the fan blades from the motor itself? I removed a small screw which I thought would enable me to pull the blades off but it's not moving at all. It's a little rusty too.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You need a fan blade puller. DO NOT hammer or pry on the fan, and for Pete's sake, don't bend the blades. I use the UP-1 fan blade puller. Of the dozens that I've used, it's got to be the best. 

http://www.icca.invensys.com/uniline/h/h8.pdf#search=%22ultimate%20puller%20up-1%22


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

where did you purchase the puller from??


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jpplumbing said:


> where did you purchase the puller from??


Ummm. I'm pretty sure it was at a national supplier. I'm about 75% sure it was United Refrigeration. If not, it was Johnstone Suupply. I've had lots of pullers, and the UP-1 "Ultimate Puller" is the best for HVAC-R work. It does every type of pull with one little kit.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

jpplumbing said:


> where did you purchase the puller from??


I did not get the puller. I purchased new blades because they were rusted.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jerome8283 said:


> I did not get the puller. I purchased new blades because they were rusted.


Pardon my bluntness, but that's retarded. The reason for needing a puller in the first place is because the blades are always rusted. The rust does not effect the operation. Whatever suits you, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Pardon my bluntness, but that's retarded. The reason for needing a puller in the first place is because the blades are always rusted. The rust does not effect the operation. Whatever suits you, though. :thumbsup:


I guess you could look at it that way. I looked at the rust and the cost of the puller and added aggravation and time. It made more sense to replace the blades.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

You could have used the puller on direct drive furnace motors as well..Good tool to have


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

hf05 said:


> You could have used the puller on direct drive furnace motors as well..Good tool to have


Maybe I shouldn't have been so hard on Jerome. I mistakenly thought he was an HVAC guy, or similar. I just pulled his profile, and realize now that he's a mason. Yeah, buying a new fan blade might have been just as cost effective for him if you consider that this might be the one and only time in his life he'll make such a repair. Sorry, Jerome.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Not a problem mdshunk. I know you had good intentions.  

Might you guys know where I can purchase a cover for the compressor to protect it from the out door elements during the off season?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jerome8283 said:


> Not a problem mdshunk. I know you had good intentions.
> 
> Might you guys know where I can purchase a cover for the compressor to protect it from the out door elements during the off season?


Ugh.... there's two schools of thought on that. Some recommend that you not cover it, so that it can dry out inside. Some recommend that you do cover it, to simply protect it from the harshest elements. 

I know that your question wasn't about whether to cover it or not, but that's the question I decided to answer. What I can tell you, from servicing many hundreds of condensing units, is that I can't think of one repair that I ever made that I felt was due to exposure to the elements. 

I've seen condensing unit covers at Lowe's, HomeDepot, and WalMart. They generally keep them with weatherstripping and other weatherization supplies. There's also the famaliar 2 dollar blue tarp and a few bungee straps. There is a company that makes a big plastic "lid" for the condensing unit that you leave on all year round. It's hinged, much like a toilet seat, and it pops up when the fan comes on. Can't think of the name right now.


----------



## jerome8283 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks. You make a good point because I've had my unit for the ten years I've been in this home and have never covered it. 

I guess I was thinking it could cut down on the rust.


----------



## snapperhead (Jul 3, 2006)

hadn't been on here recently.....but you could of taken a channel locks grabbed the shaft of the motor just between the blade and the top of the motor ...after spraying it with WD40 just start working it back and forth it would of broken loose.then as you get a full turn on the blade start to pull it up.the cover for the winter can be just on the top of the condenser to keep the snow and rain out during the fall and winter.


----------

